# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  when is the olympia???

## quadfreak18

Can you guys tell me when the olympia is??????

----------


## mass junkie

> Can you guys tell me when the olympia is??????


Saturday october 25th

----------


## quadfreak18

thanx bro

----------

